# What stripers-Oregon Inlet?



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

I have seen varying reports regarding striper activity at Oregon Inlet. I fished cut bunker and mullet this weekend (Saturday and part of Sunday) without a single strike. I did not see any action on eels either. The surf fisherman were packed Saturday a.m. and most left early. I only saw one puppy drum landed, nothing else. Activity was reported heavier south by others around Buxton. Did I miss something this weekend at the Inlet? Was activity greater in Buxton?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*You missed it all right.*

The fish went off friday and sat nite.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Right tide and time..*

You have to have your line in the water at the right time or it's not going to happen for ya...
We had action all the way from OI to Buxton Point this weekend,most were caught at night,early morning or sunset..


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> You have to have your line in the water at the right time or it's not going to happen for ya...
> We had action all the way from OI to Buxton Point this weekend,most were caught at night,early morning or sunset..



You're right that's how it goes, even some locals missed it. They went a little further down than just Buxton, but like DD said, if it was not in the water at the right time it aint happening

http://www.fishtradewinds.com/archive/20071207.shtml


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

here today,gone tomorow


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*I missed them as well*

Stripers and drum were caught in numbers on both sides of me at Rodanthe pier trout holes Friday and Friday nt. then poof gone. At OI Sunday a few stripers were taken wading the bar at low tide on the North shoals with eels. Live lining eels also. Seems the stripers want to put a dent in the speck population. Too bad its getting warm again as the blow after the tournament seemed to position things just right.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

I was at the OI on sat as well, the whole darn day just about! My buddy and I fished about 100 yards to the right of the rock's at OI. Only saw one striper and that was it sadly, caught about 50 yards from us. My buddy did catch a 29 inche puppy drum. Maybe next time.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

one of my buddies got two 20lbers at night around Avon. If he can catch em, they must be thick!


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks for the input!*

Thanks to all for the input regarding stripers at Oregon Inlet. I look forward to coming back within several weeks. It sounds like I need to consider some other strategies, maybe fishing at night. As my user name suggests, I am a rookie surf fisherman. I have been bass fishing in fresh water for 25 years and am struggling to make the transition to salt water surf fishing. In time, I hope!

Thanks again.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

French said:


> one of my buddies got two 20lbers at night around Avon. If he can catch em, they must be thick!


if they are actively feeding, they will bite most things


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

SurfRookie said:


> Thanks to all for the input regarding stripers at Oregon Inlet. I look forward to coming back within several weeks. It sounds like I need to consider some other strategies, maybe fishing at night. As my user name suggests, I am a rookie surf fisherman. I have been bass fishing in fresh water for 25 years and am struggling to make the transition to salt water surf fishing. In time, I hope!
> 
> Thanks again.


Hey Rookie, as much fun and challenging as bass fishing is, this sport, surf fishing is highly addictive and even more challenging in that you can't float to the structure and patterns shift and are less predictable except for wind and water temps. Skill is involved like reading the water for sandbar breaks and outsucks, tackle prep, line, the right bait or lure, etc. But, a huge amount of it is timing, being there at the right time and place and light...zigging instead of zagging. All that taken care of? Good luck!!


----------



## hr fishermen (Jul 10, 2007)

*jan. fishing trip*

i plan a trip to nc in jan. around the 10,where is the best fishing that time of year, looking to get some big strippers.I was planing on staying around avon, so i can go both ways


thanks
herbert richardson
hr fishermen


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

hr fishermen said:


> i plan a trip to nc in jan. around the 10,where is the best fishing that time of year, *looking to get some big strippers*.I was planing on staying around avon, *so i can go both ways *


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hr fishermen said:


> i plan a trip to nc in jan. around the 10,where is the best fishing that time of year, looking to get some big strippers.I was planing on staying around avon, so i can go both ways


I was thinking the same thing 

... that is about the :0 !!! Not as in any partiality to big strippers or in going both ways


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Most of the strippers have left the island by that time of year. Your best best for a trophy stripper would be during the summer months.
Really, you might catch some stripers if the water does not cool off really quick. They will then go off shore. You might want to bring some bait, often hard to find in the winter. Good LucK!:fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*CBBT there are big stripers there*

There have been several big fat stripers at the tunnel.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Bass_n_around said:


> There have been several big fat stripers at the tunnel.


that's great FOR the boat guys.

Don't feel bad Rookie, way too often I zigged when I should have zagged, but will say striper are (generally) better targeted at night.

I tried Oregon inlet last weekend too no avail. (wasn't able to hang in for the nightime sessions).


----------

